# Please help! Not sure what's going on with my budgie



## Salvi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi,

My budgie Salvadora is 3 years old, usually very active and playful, loves to eat and eats both many *safe* kinds of seeds and veggies that she likes.
In the past 3 days she became a bit less active, still flying around the room but sleeping a lot and not eating so much.
She is drinking pretty normal.
She has loose droppings, kind of watery but not entirely, its not smelly at all like an infection might be (she hasn't been eating properly and only drinking, therefore I think its runny because of that and that she isn't sick).
She had dry feet so we also put a bit coconut oil on her feet.
Today, well, just now, we noticed that she was kind of biting her leg, like the inner thigh on both sides and right afterwards a little blood was showing on her beak and thigh.
I immediately grabbed her so she would stop doing it and also so I could examine why.
It seems like there is a dry, crust skin on the same spot exactly on both inner thighs. I'm familiar with mites so I immediately checked her beak, cere, eyes, back of neck for anything that resembles anything but everything was fine, its just the inner thighs that have a very sort of small scab looking skin, it's like skin that's coming off and still healing.
I just put a little more coconut oil on that wound and on the other thigh, she's now sleeping since it's 3am.
Not exactly sure what it could be, but I don't think it's mites or an injury. Could dry skin cause that?

I can't go to a vet where I am at, there are no avian specialist anywhere near me, the drive will be about 4-5 hours and it's so expensive they could charge me over 300 USD just for a visit.
How do i prevent her from biting herself? She will continue to do this after she wakes up tomorrow, one of the thighs looks like it's been chewed.
I don't know what to do.

Please help me!

Here's a video, it looks like yellow skin that's coming off but it also looks like it's covering her entire thigh.
Its bleeding because she just removed a part of off it.
I put some coconut oil to calm the area.
https://streamable.com/53lu2w

Please help this little one


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sorry but she really needs to see a vet.

I would advise not putting any more coconut oil on the wound as it could be aggravating it. Instead just carefully bathe it in warm water nd pat it dry.

You will probably need something antiseptic from the vet to clean the wound with and she will need pain relief.

Given the area that is being chewed at I would want to be testing for giardia just to rule it out. But it could be any number of things from mites to hormonal.

She really does need a vet at this stage. Can you try calling around as some vets may be willing to help from seeing the video and you can often set up payment plans with vets.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with CaptainHowdy (Amelia).

It is imperative you get a professional diagnosis and treatment plan for your budgie.

She is obviously suffering and in a great deal of pain -- you cannot let this continue.

If you wish, try contacting an on-line veterinarian first to see if they can give you advice using your descriptions and video.

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-bird/

http://www.vetlive.com/

If an on-line veterinarian is unable to assist you he/she will let you know you need to contact an Avian Veterinarian as quickly as possible.*


----------



## Angelbird (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear about your budgie.
I hope she will be okay 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------

